# 06-09 with flat beds?



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

my bedsides are bubbling with the typical dodge rot, and im looking at putting a flat bed on my 07 2500 ccsb truck. interested in pictures you guys might have please and thank youussmileyflag


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Interested here as well...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

There's a construction company here that has one with an aluminum flatbed. He put a bunch of tool boxes and a transfer tank on it. Personally I think it looks a little silly because of the crew cab but I'm betting it's pretty nice to work out of.


----------



## P Kennedy (Mar 16, 2003)

It's not a case of how it looks but why fight sheet metal when you can work with practical.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Flatbeds are great. Very useful all seasons. Our 06 has a typical steel flatbed thats 6'x9' and hoping to add a hoist under it this spring. Sorry can't help with pictures but I doubt you'll regret it. I would try to get an aluminum bed.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

We run two dumping flatbeds on SRW trucks.

I would hate to go back to a regular pickup bed.

Flatbed is soooo much better to work out of, even if it doesn't have a hoist.

Here is our '08 ram. Aluminum, fold down sides.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Our other flatbed is on an old '02 GMC. I know you wanted pictures on Rams, but this gives you an idea of what it looks like on a CCSB truck.

We may be looking to sell this flatbed later this year. This truck is on it's last leg, so it's time to upgrade. We will probably be getting a long bed truck to replace it, so the 7' won't work very well. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the side boxes like that! Where are you located I may be very interested! I've been looking at martins welding beds they install and wire while you wait and set it up to accept the rails for the gooseneck and 5th wheel.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How much did the one on the Dodge set you back? I like the fold down sides. How about the one on the GMC? What brand are they? How have they held up in salt?

Sorry for bombarding with questions, but the more I think about this the more I want to do it.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

fireboy5722;1918329 said:


> I like the side boxes like that! Where are you located I may be very interested! I've been looking at martins welding beds they install and wire while you wait and set it up to accept the rails for the gooseneck and 5th wheel.


I'm about 2.5hrs west of Chicago. I'll let you know if we decide to sell, if you haven't gotten a bed by then.



John_DeereGreen;1919134 said:


> How much did the one on the Dodge set you back? I like the fold down sides. How about the one on the GMC? What brand are they? How have they held up in salt?
> 
> Sorry for bombarding with questions, but the more I think about this the more I want to do it.


The beds were custom built and installed by Alum-line in Cresco, Iowa. They were in the neighborhood of $8k. Probably seems like a lot, but I would do it over again in a heartbeat. We originally were considering another dump insert, but went this route instead. Very glad we did. One doesn't realize the benefits of these beds until you work in one. Very versatile.

The aluminum is holding up great. We are in plenty of salt, and there really isn't any corrosion or pitting. White truck is on it's 7th winter.

Any other questions let me know.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

This is my friends 2007


----------



## barrybro (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

GLS;1917540 said:


> We run two dumping flatbeds on SRW trucks.
> 
> I would hate to go back to a regular pickup bed.
> 
> ...


Nice Bed

I agree Flatbed is only way to have a work truck


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

If I were to build another bed it would be out of aluminum. You can see my flatbed dump build in my signature. I would not have it any other way. 
T.J.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

a flat bed will make your grocery getter into a real work truck. Hoist makes it a lot better and a hook lift would be even better. I have 2 one ton fords with hook lift systems on them. For beds I have sanders, dump box, flat bed, Hydro seeder, cable real transporter. and adapted a system to use it also as a wrecker if needed.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

This is exactly what my truck would look like.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

GLS;1917540 said:


> We run two dumping flatbeds on SRW trucks.
> 
> I would hate to go back to a regular pickup bed.
> 
> ...


It's Sunday morning and I'm in love!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice set-ups! I was thinking of converting my chevy over rather than having some body work done on it.I can get a basic alum flatbed for around 2k here in ct.These pics may help me get off my butt and commit!


----------



## barrybro (Nov 3, 2009)

At some point I will also go with a flatbed, in the mean time i covered up the rust with fender flares.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

barrybro;1926515 said:


> At some point I will also go with a flatbed, in the mean time i covered up the rust with fender flares.


This reminds me of people who cover the check engine light with electrical tape lol


----------



## barrybro (Nov 3, 2009)

I know the rust is there and i can spend upwards of $5,000 to replace the bed or i can spend $400 on the fender flares and make it look good for 2-4 years. Not sure it is the equivalent of putting tape over a check engine light.

Barry


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

barrybro;1926554 said:


> I know the rust is there and i can spend upwards of $5,000 to replace the bed or i can spend $400 on the fender flares and make it look good for 2-4 years. Not sure it is the equivalent of putting tape over a check engine light.
> 
> Barry


Just joking!


----------



## barrybro (Nov 3, 2009)

That is the problem with print, cannot read tone.


----------

